# Dead Space 3



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2013)

played about an hour of it last night, looks excellent, it is a lot more actiony ( this resi 4 ) but still manages to cause panic.

Anyone else?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 7, 2013)

played few hours last night  see the vid 

loving it, loved the first two....


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 7, 2013)

Loved the first, couldn't get into the second one. Not going to bother with this. It's just the same isn't it?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 7, 2013)

I couldn't get into the first because of some glitch that made the screen size go strange every time I started the game. I feel like I'm missing out. Am I?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe i should have not started it on hard lol


----------



## Sunray (Feb 9, 2013)

I couldn't get into 1 because of a crash bug they refused to fix. 

3 has the in game buying model which makes no sense to me, surely getting the best weapon in the game at the start will just turn it into a duck shoot or the enemies auto adjust making the purchase pointless?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 9, 2013)

Tbh I haven't had a chance to play much so far  hope I can get a good Sesh tomorrow , as colonial marines is out on tues and I'm on holiday on weds...


----------



## Supine (Feb 9, 2013)

Just remembered I bought #2 and only played it for ten minutes. Time to dig it out again I think!


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 11, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Loved the first, couldn't get into the second one. Not going to bother with this. It's just the same isn't it?


 
Yeah, I feel like there's no where worthwhile to go with this one. The first was absolutely brilliant, I got all the way to the end of the second and just _couldn't be arsed_ with the final boss fight, this one just looks like a shoot em up.


----------

